# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Kinh nghiệm tổng hợp cho bạn tới Hồng Kông

## yeuhanoi

Hồng Kông, điểm đến mua sắm lý tưởng tại Trung Quốc và cũng là điểm du lịch hấp dẫn tại trung Quốc. Sau đây là một vài kinh nghiệm cho chuyến đi của bạn tới Hồng Kông 

*Thời điểm thích hợp du lịch Hồng Kông*

-  Hồng Kông  là điểm du lịch thích hợp quanh năm, có khí hậu ôn hòa từ giữa tháng 9 đến cuối tháng 2, khí hậu từ tháng 5 đến giữa tháng 9 ấm áp và ẩm ướt. Mưa vào khoảng tháng 5 đến tháng 9, và cao độ nhất là vào tháng 8.
-  Hồng Kông có khí hậu cận nhiệt đới, có 4 mùa rõ rệt. Mùa bão từ tháng 5 đến tháng 11. Khi bão đến, đài truyền hình, radio sẽ thông báo dấu hiệu bão, vị trí tâm bão di chuyển, hướng gió, mưa, mực nước biển.
-  Mùa xuân từ tháng 3 đến giữa tháng 5. Nhiệt độ và độ ẩm gia tăng. Đêm mùa xuân có thể lạnh nên mặc thêm áo khoác ngoài. Nhiệt độ trung bình từ 18 đến 27 độ. Độ ẩm 82% trở lên.
Mùa hè từ cuối tháng 5 đến giữa tháng 9 rất nóng và ẩm, nhiệt độ từ 26 - 33 độ, độ ẩm gần 86%. Nên mặc trang phục ngắn gọn nhẹ, ra ngoài nên đem theo dù hay nóng để tránh ánh nắng mặt trời.
-  Mùa thu từ cuối tháng 9 đến đầu tháng 12, nhiệt độ giảm hẳn, trời quang đãng. Thích hợp dạo chơi nhất.
-  Mùa đông giữa tháng 12 đến tháng 2 trời khá lạnh, khoảng 10 độ C. Đây là mùa nhộn nhịp du khách đến Hồng Kông đón lễ giáng sinh.
Hồng Kông có nhiều lễ hội theo cả hai nền văn hóa Đông - Tây. Lễ hội Tết âm lịch là lớn nhất, ngoài ra còn có Hội đèn lồng mùa xuân, lễ thanh minh tảo mộ, Lễ cô hồn, trung thu, Halloween, giáng sinh và năm mới.
-  Do đó trong việc ăn mặc bạn nên mang theo trang phục phù hợp với mùa và thời tiết của Hồng Kông. 

*Thời gian*
 -  Giờ của Hồng Kông lệch so với giờ của Việt Nam một tiếng, vì thế bạn nên  chỉnh đồng hồ khi đến Hồng Kông để giờ hẹn được chính xác.

*Lưu ý về đi lại ở Hồng Kông*

-  Sân bay Quốc tế Hồng Kông là sân bay tại Đặc khu hành chính Hồng Kông, Cộng hòa Nhân dân Trung Hoa. Đây là một trong những sân bay lớn nhất châu Á và thế giới, là cửa ngõ vào đông Á và Đông Nam Á. Năng lực hiện tại của sân bay này: 45 triệu khách và 3 triệu tấn hàng hóa/năm. Năng lực theo thiết kế là: 87 triệu khách và 9 triệu tấn hàng vận chuyển/năm.
Từ Việt Nam bằng máy bay của Vietnam Airlines, Cathay Paccific, Eva Air và nhiều hãng khác. Giá vé từ 450 USD, giá máy bay vé rẻ của Cathay Paccific khoảng 150 USD.
Đi lại ở Hồng Kông có thể dùng tàu điện ngầm cao tốc MTR, taxi, xe bus, phà hay xe điện.
-  Tàu điện ngầm cao tốc MTR là hệ thống giao thông ngầm nhanh chóng và thuận lợn nhất, nhưng giá cao và không thể ngắm cảnh khi di chuyển. Hệ thống MTR trải rộng trên lãnh thổ Hồng Kông chia ra nhiều nhánh chính được phân biệt bằng màu sắc như màu Nâu đi chùa Che Kung, màu xanh dương đi Trung tâm, vịnh Causeway....
-  Xe điện được xem như biểu tượng của Hồng Kông, kể từ năm 1888. Xe điện di chuyển chậm nhưng tiện lợi và rẻ tiền nhất, lại ngắm được cảnh trí xung quanh.


Đi xe buýt sẽ chạy chậm hơn xe điện hay taxi một chút nhưng thay vào đó bạn có thể tha hồ ngắm cảnh thành phố mà lại tiết kiệm cho túi tiền.
-  Ở Hồng Kông có ba loại xe bus, xe buýt hai tầng được du nhập vào Hồng Kông năm 1949, được sử dụng cho các tuyến có nhu cầu thấp hoặc các tuyến đường có năng lực vận tải thấp.Xe buýt một tầng được sử dụng chủ yếu ở Đảo Lạn Đầu và phục vụ đêm. Phần lớn các tuyến xe buýt nhượng quyền bình thường ở Hồng Kông hoạt động đến tận 1h đêm. Xe buýt nhẹ công cộng chạy suốt chiều dài và chiều rộng của Hồng Kông, qua những khu vực nơi các tuyến xe buýt tiêu chuẩn không thể đến hoặc không thể chạy thường xuyên, nhanh chóng hoặc trực tiếp. Xe taxi cũng được sử dụng rộng rãi khắp Hồng Kông.
-  Tuy nhiên khi đến Hồng Kông việc đi bộ đi chơi và mua sắm là chủ yếu do đó bạn không nên mang giày quá cứng, giày cao gót (đối với phụ nữ) để tránh  đau chân do phải đi bộ nhiều.
_Cách tiết kiệm cho việc đi lại ở Hồng Kông_
-  Đi xe buýt thay vì đi tàu điện hay taxi: Khi đến Hồng Kông sau một chuyến bay dài, bạn hãy đón xe buýt để về khách sạn thay vì đi tàu điện hay bắt taxi. Tàu điện thì tiện lợi vô cùng khi có nhiều nhân viên sẵn sàng giúp bạn tuy vậy xe buýt cũng có lợi điểm không kém, đây thực sự là một chọn lựa tốt để vào thành phố.
-  Bạn sẽ phải trả khoảng 300 USD từ sân bay về trung tâm thành phố nếu đi taxi, tàu điện thì mất khoảng từ 60 USD đến 100 USD, trong khi đi xe buýt bạn chỉ tốn khoảng từ 30 USD đến 45 USD. Tất nhiên, xe buýt sẽ chạy chậm hơn một chút nhưng thay vào đó bạn có thể tha hồ ngắm cảnh thành phố mà lại tiết kiệm cho túi tiền.
-   Hồng Kông là thành phố an toàn nhất thậm chí vào cả ban đêm, dù đi lại một mình cũng không có gì phải sợ.

*Khách sạn, ăn ở*

Hong Kong có rất nhiều khách sạn với các mức giá khác nhau
-  Tại các khách sạn đều có những trang thiết bị khác nhau nên khi nhận  phòng, bạn lưu ý kiểm tra, nếu thấy hỏng hoặc thiếu phải báo ngay cho  hướng dẫn viên biết. Việc này giúp bạn không phải bồi thường những thiết  bị hỏng hoặc thiếu mà mình không gây ra.
-  Tiếng Hoa và tiếng Anh là những ngôn ngữ chính được sử dụng. Hầu hết các nhân viên trong cửa tiệm nhà hàng và khách sạn đều nói được một ít tiếng Anh và tiếng Hoa phổ thông.
-  Hầu hết các khách sạn nhà hàng đều tính thêm 10% phí dịch vụ,đã được ghi sẵn trong hóa đơn. Khi họ không tính thêm phí dịch vụ, thì việc trả thêm 10% là hợp lý.
-  Hầu hết các khách sạn đều có hệ thống Internet, ngay cả quán cà phê, siêu thị lớn, các trạm xe điện ngầm chính và các thư viện công cộng trong thành phố.
-  Để đảm bảo cho sức khỏe, bạn cũng nên mang theo các vật dụng vệ sinh cá nhân như: kem đánh răng, bàn chải đánh răng, khăn mặt…
- Nếu sử dụng thực phẩm trong tủ lạnh của khách sạn hoặc xem các chương  trình TV phải trả tiền (pay TV), bạn sẽ phải thanh toán chi phí phát  sinh khi làm thủ tục trả phòng.
-  Bạn nên khóa hành lý cẩn thận trước khi rời khỏi khách sạn, không nên  để lại tiền bạc, hay tài sản có giá trị lớn trong hành lý.
-  Các bữa ăn chính chủ yếu là theo khẩu vị Hoa, vì vậy đồ ăn thường nhiều dầu mỡ. Bạn cũng không nên dùng nước mắm, ớt tươi.
Bàn ăn thường gồm từ 8 - 10 người một bàn.

_Chú ý_
- Bạn nên đặt trước khách sạn vì nếu sang bên đó mới đặt thì giá sẽ đắt gấp 3, gấp 4 lần. Bạn có thể đặt phòng qua các công ty du lịch đối với các khách sạn 3 sao còn các khách sạn thấp hơn bạn có thể đặt qua trang web của Agoda.com hoặc Asiahotels.com.
- Ở Hồng Kông, bạn nên ở bán đảo Kowloon vì giá khách sạn vừa túi tiền và thuận tiện để đi ăn uống, mua sắm. Khách sạn 3 sao ở Hồng Kông khoảng 100USD/phòng/đêm. Nếu muốn rẻ hơn, bạn có thể đặt hệ thống nhà nghỉ của Bridal Tea House, giá dao động từ 40USD- 70USD/phòng/đêm.

*Hàng hoá và tiền tệ*

-  Đơn vị tiền tệ của Hồng Kông là Đô la Hồng Kông, 1 đô la HK bằng khoảng 2.100 VND (tùy thời điểm).                                                                      
Khi đi chỉ nên mang theo đồng USD (thuận lợi cho việc quy đổi) hoặc đô la Hong Kong để sử dụng.
-  Điện thoại di động, máy quay phim, máy ảnh loại chuyên dùng cần khai rõ ký hiệu, số máy vào tờ khai xuất nhập cảnh.
-  Khi đi mua sắm, bạn nên mang theo một chiếc máy tính bỏ túi để thuận  tiện cho việc trả giá và đối chiếu cho những món đồ cần mua.
-  Nếu bạn mua hàng điện tử trị giá trên 300 USD (giá trị tại Việt Nam) sẽ phải chịu thuế khoảng 60% của phần chênh lệch.
-  Bạn không nên mang theo đồ nữ trang có giá trị lớn.
-  Nếu bạn muốn tìm khu mua sắm đáng tin cậy, Kowloon sẽ là một lựa chọn hợp lý. Nhưng bạn nên mặc cả nhiều, có khi giảm đến 50% so với giá ban đầu vì khu chợ này hầu như dành riêng cho khách du lịch.


Các khu mua sắm ở đặc khu Hồng Kông tập trung chủ yếu tại đảo Hồng Kông và bán đảo Cửu Long (Kowloon).
-  Vào các sòng bạc cũng vậy, nếu bạn muốn thử vận may thì hãy đánh nhanh rút gọn và biết điểm dừng không nên ở lại quá lâu, nếu không muốn ra về khi không còn một xu dính túi.

_Tiết kiệm bằng mua thẻ Octopus_
-  Thẻ Octopus là loại thẻ trả trước và có thể nạp thêm tiền bất cứ lúc nào, được xem là loại thẻ thông dụng được dùng cho việc đi lại, mua sắm tại Hồng Kông. Hệ thống giao thông tại Hồng Kông cực kỳ tốt, do vậy bạn sẽ không phải lo lắng gì cả. Khi bạn sử dụng thẻ Octopus, chắc chắn chi phí sẽ được tiết giảm đáng kể. Ngoài việc tiện lợi khi dùng, bạn còn được giảm giá ở tất cả dịch vụ bao gồm trong thẻ Octopus, vì thế tốt nhất là bạn nên mua một thẻ ngay khi đến Hồng Kông. Bạn cũng có thể dùng thẻ này tại các khu mua sắm và chuỗi các cửa hàng thức ăn nhanh, chẳng hạn như McDonalds.
-  Một thẻ Octopus có giá khoảng 150 USD bao gồm trị giá 100 USD và một khoảng tiền duy trì thẻ được hoàn lại là 50 USD. Bạn sẽ nhận lại tiền cho những khoảng mục trong thẻ mà bạn chưa dùng đến do vậy bạn đừng lo nếu hết chuyết đi mà thẻ vẫn còn tiền.
*
Thông tin liên lạc*: 
-  Tại Hồng Kông, bạn có thể mua Sim điện thoại với giá 200 đô la Hồng Kông. Những chiếc Sim này phụ thuộc vào hãng cung cấp cho phép bạn nghe hay gọi với giá tương đối hợp lý. Bạn có thể nạp thêm tiền vào tài khoản nếu sim hết tiền để tiếp tục sử dụng.
-  Nếu muốn kinh tế thì bạn nên mua sim của mạng Orange hoạt động bởi công ty truyền thông Hutchison. Với trị giá 200 đô la Hồng Kông, bạn sẽ nhận 220 phút nói chuyện, có nghĩa là mỗi phút gọi chỉ mất 0.3 đô la Hồng Kông trong khi nếu chọn mạng Cable và Wireless, bạn sẽ phải trả 2,2 đô la Hồng Kông cho 1 phút gọi. 
-  Tự làm một tour ngắm cảnh thành phố: Xe điện nội ô hai tầng luôn sạch đẹp, chạy chậm đều qua các con đường tại Hồng Kông. Đây là một trong những cách tốt nhất để ngắm nhìn thành phố, tất nhiên là giá rẻ vô cùng.

*Nếu bạn đi theo đoàn du lịch*
- Trong quá trình tham quan, nếu bạn có dấu hiệu mệt mỏi thì nên báo  ngay với hướng dẫn viên và trưởng đoàn. Tuyệt đối không được tự ý ngồi  nghỉ lại để chờ đoàn quay ra, vì phần lớn các điểm tham quan tại Trung  Quốc đều vào một cửa và khi quay ra là cửa khác.
- Luôn đi theo đoàn, tránh trường hợp bị lạc và không dừng lại mua hàng mà không quan sát đoàn.
- Nếu không may bạn bị lạc đoàn, nên đứng tại điểm cuối cùng nhìn thấy  đoàn để hướng dẫn viên và trưởng đoàn dễ dàng tìm kiếm. Tuyệt đối không  đi tìm đoàn vì các điểm tham quan rất rộng nên càng dễ bị lạc.
- Bạn nên giữ danh thiếp khách sạn nơi mình cư trú phòng khi lạc đường.
- Giờ và địa điểm tập trung đều được thông báo trước (theo bố trí của  hướng dẫn viên), bạn nên đến đúng giờ hoặc sớm hơn để chuyến đi thành  công tốt đẹp.




Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Du lịch Hồng Kông giá rẻ* - *Du lich Hong Kong giá re*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hồng Kông* - *tour du lich Hong Kong*

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *du lịch Hồng Kông - du lich Hong Kong*

----------

